

Ask HN: Former salesman stole company property, what to do? - jamesjguthrie

Hi guys,<p>A former salesman for my company was asked to return a tablet and 3G dongle that was provided with his contract. He failed to do so, claiming it was lost in the post. He then said he would cover the costs when he got paid in June. He has not done so and now does not reply to communications.<p>What should I do now?
======
IanDrake
Small claims court, or hire a lawyer to write a nasty letter and hope he gets
scared into keeping his word, or just drop it and move on.

I'd go with small claims court. But that's just me.

------
lifeguard
If you are in the USA, there is a document you can file with your local
sheriff's office. If properly completed, deputies will track down the person,
serve a warrant to search business and home, and recover the items.

It would be better to just let the salesperson know you plan to file this
form, and ask them to make you whole. Because the deputies may seize and
search ALL the computers at the residence, then determine what is stolen. They
may find drugs/guns/illegal porn during the search and they will prosecute.

------
staunch
Just let it go.

